# DS #2906: Star Wars The Clone Wars: Jedi Alliance (USA)



## tempBOT (Nov 12, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3943^^Contributed by tinymonkeyt​


----------



## JPH (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you kindly, Ms T. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Worth a try, I think.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 12, 2008)

First 2Gbit game. 150MB even in rars.

edit: yeah i meant first USA.


----------



## Dwight (Nov 12, 2008)

Holy shit this game is huge


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 12, 2008)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> First 2Gbit game. 150MB even in rars.


No. ASH was the first.


----------



## Seven (Nov 12, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> iNFiNiTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't this the first (U) 2 Gbit game? Or was it that the cooking manual thing?


----------



## sdnoob (Nov 12, 2008)

aww stylus controls, thats why i never played the force unleashed on the ds.


----------



## Ta11on (Nov 12, 2008)

This looks really good, but it dons't work on my R4 with YSMenu or the R4 1.18 kernel... is the R4 really dead?... or is there another software that can be run on the R4?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 12, 2008)

btw, we're behind like 10 releases -.-
and np, just lending a hand

the stylus scene by scene is kinda awk :/


----------



## imyourxpan (Nov 12, 2008)

yep, does not work on the R4, and it seems like i'm not alone lol.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 12, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Thank you kindly, Ms T.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ope im not interested looks shit


----------



## kendashiro (Nov 12, 2008)

getting a black screen after start game. NDSTT v1.16

Hmm From where I read, bunch of people are experiencing the same thing. Anyone knows a workaround?


----------



## mrchew (Nov 12, 2008)

Its not working on my Cycloev


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 12, 2008)

lol finaly the companies are getting smart...TOO SMART.

if this SUCKseeds then other companies will be sure to follow \=[


----------



## aznvienna (Nov 12, 2008)

Another day when the dstt fails me -___- 





  Was really lookin forward to this too


----------



## kendashiro (Nov 12, 2008)

Relax.. I think there'll be a workaround it. Have faith. They're not THAT smart..


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 12, 2008)

HA..IT WORKS..

SUPERCARD SD..

ENABLE PATCH CART ACESS - HIGH THATS IT

LEAVE EVERYTHING ELSE BLANK

gotta love my Slot 2 Flashcard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








might make a video review of this one..


----------



## aznvienna (Nov 12, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> HA..IT WORKS..
> 
> SUPERCARD SD..
> 
> ...


Is it good? try to make me even more sad


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 12, 2008)

dont cry too much...

failed..a little more a head...

after cutscene....

they really Fucked us here...


----------



## Dark (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll test with my m3 real when i finish downloading it. Stupid download limit in something share that only lets me download at 50kb =(


----------



## kendashiro (Nov 12, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> dont cry too much...
> 
> failed..a little more a head...
> 
> ...



You think its a card related issue or rom?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 12, 2008)

ANTI-PIRATE issue...thats what it is..

so far THEY are winning \=\



EDIT - WTF IT WORKS AGAIN loaded game after cutscene

Instead of R4+ SuperCard SD..

i used my ORIGINAL - SUPERKEY + SUPERCARD SD.

load times on this are MURDER THOUGH


----------



## albel005 (Nov 12, 2008)

really so far with my m3ds real i have chosen my charcters and started playing and it works fine


----------



## Dark (Nov 12, 2008)

albel005 said:
			
		

> really so far with my m3ds real i have chosen my charcters and started playing and it works fine


Thats good to hear. 10 more minutes and i can finally play this great game. I like the clone war series


----------



## kjean (Nov 12, 2008)

Your stylus is your lightsaber? Hah... really?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 12, 2008)

M3 DS Real..SLOT 1 or 2??


----------



## Dark (Nov 12, 2008)

M3 real is a slot 1


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 12, 2008)

aww...no fair..

i got the 20 second - 15 second load screens =(


----------



## Dark (Nov 12, 2008)

Yay finish downloading time to try it. I am buying the game tomorrow so its not pirating


----------



## albel005 (Nov 12, 2008)

i pretty much beat the first level it seems pretty good so far


----------



## Dark (Nov 12, 2008)

The graphics look pretty good.


----------



## Lord Toon (Nov 12, 2008)

Doesn't work on my EDGE card...Starts off good but after the first cut-scene, it goes black then nothing.//


----------



## kendashiro (Nov 12, 2008)

I've writtten to NDSTT i hope they release something! argh...


----------



## aznvienna (Nov 12, 2008)

ThePinkOne said:
			
		

> The graphics look pretty good.


Some1 plz say this game is horrible so I could stop crying


----------



## kendashiro (Nov 12, 2008)

aznvienna said:
			
		

> ThePinkOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a 256 mb game. I think it'd be great.  One thing is, I wonder if there're framerate issues or any form of slow downs. I hate that. It happens in DBZ origins.


----------



## edsock (Nov 12, 2008)

albel005 said:
			
		

> really so far with my m3ds real i have chosen my charcters and started playing and it works fine



What software version are you running??  I can't get mine to work.  It loads okay, but when I get to the main menu and select 'start' on screen, it goes black and hangs up.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 12, 2008)

It appears to work on the itouch and the graphics look really good.


----------



## theking_10 (Nov 12, 2008)

haha you guys should really look into buying a supercard ds one. almost every game works fantastic.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 12, 2008)

I get black screens after starting a game on the CycloDS Evolution, but it seems to work just fine on the SCDS1.

Graphics are nice.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 12, 2008)

when I press start then the thing hangs is there a way to fix this ?


----------



## Raika (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow, 256MB....Looks good but i'll pass. (since im using the r4, and some r4 users say the game cant load)


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 12, 2008)

The stylus control isn't very good. It feel sluggish and unresponsive. The camera angles really suck, too. On the bright side, the graphics are easily some of the best yet for a 3D DS game.

Edit: Who knew the Jedi kept all their Force power in crates? You learn something new every day.


----------



## sjt333 (Nov 12, 2008)

So this is confirmed not working on cycloevo?

bummer


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 12, 2008)

To sum up, the game *IS* working on these carts:

M3 DS Real
Acekard 2
iTouch DS
Supercard DS One
Supercard SD (slot 2) - works, but has long load times


It is currently *NOT* working on these carts:

DSTT
CycloDS Evolution
EDGE
R4/M3 Simply


----------



## ryukyus (Nov 12, 2008)

sucks real bad i have an r4 load the menu, but  doesn't play, black screen also


----------



## gokujr1000 (Nov 12, 2008)

geez Im glad this works on M3 DS Real my M3 came in the mail yesterday this + shadows of almia and megaman starforce 3 im downloading now.


----------



## aznvienna (Nov 12, 2008)

ill trade ya flash cards goku! T_T 
Been the 5th time this card has failed me


----------



## gokujr1000 (Nov 12, 2008)

lol no way im not trying to rub it in but this game is excellent im sorry if im rubbing it in. or offending you


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 12, 2008)

God, I was so happy with my m3 simply when it came out but now the support seams dead for the cartridge. I think I may have to invest in  a new cartridge like the cyclods or the m3real.


----------



## dib (Nov 12, 2008)

Why is it that the first Star Wars game on the DS was decent, but instead of building on that they've gone off on some tangent and failed every subsequent attempt?

They're getting closer to finding a way to make a great Star Wars game, but this still isn't it.  The engine is better than the last one, the production values are slightly improved.  The partner system is a nice angle that suggests some potential.  But the battle system is even less fun (rapidly tapping enemies does not successfully construe the finesse that lightsabre combat is supposed to represent), and for some reason developers still haven't figured out that touchscreen sucks for movement.  Hopefully they'll work on some of these issues and in another three or four games we'll see somebody hit the mark.


----------



## Edragon (Nov 12, 2008)

i afraid i will broke the touch screen if i play this


----------



## Rayder (Nov 12, 2008)

Bummer to hear that it's not working on an R4 (even with YSmenu) or a CycloDS.     At least with the CycloDS, I can expect an update soon to fix it.  Sucks to have to wait though, this is one of the games I actually was interested in.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 12, 2008)

Bummer to hear that this game is 2 FREAKING GIGS!!

OMG!! Has anyone tried it? Is it any good? Is it worth the size?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Bummer to hear that this game is 2 FREAKING GIGS!!
> 
> OMG!! Has anyone tried it? Is it any good? Is it worth the size?



It's not two gigs it's  256mb.
I played the first level and it was alright, but the touch screen controls sorta suck.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone try ARM7 fixes or anything to make it work on the carts it doesn't work on currently?  I'd try it, but I have to be heading out to work in a couple minutes.


----------



## ragnavatar (Nov 12, 2008)

didn't work on my r4, so I used my x9 ninjapass and it worked w/ the arm7 patch....hope it works later on the r4....so far the game looks nice..like the sounds and voiceovers...


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 12, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Hehe Moo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How come it says "ROM Size: 2048Mbit"

2048mb = 2gb..
does it not..?


----------



## Kittymat (Nov 12, 2008)

Nope divive by 8

It equals 256!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 12, 2008)

why divide by 8? 

isn't 1gb = 1000 mb

2gb = 2000mb

? We are talking about megabytes rite?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

It's a megabit not a megabyte.

megabit=less


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 12, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> why divide by 8?
> 
> isn't 1gb = 1000 mb
> 
> ...



Pay attention..

1byte = 8 bits

and 1024 Megabytes = 1 Gigabyte

hence,

2048 Megabits = 2048/8 Megabytes = 256 Megabytes

Got it?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 12, 2008)

oh shit.. i thought megabits WERE megabytes.

Thanks for clearing that up. TYVM. I'm adding you to friends because you are very helpful ^^


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 12, 2008)

This game isn't just in English, it also has both the text and voices in French, German and Spanish. It uses the DS's language setting; you can't change the language in-game.


----------



## kendashiro (Nov 12, 2008)

Attention those who own DSTT:

Pls send a request to NDSTT at --> [email protected]


----------



## JPH (Nov 12, 2008)

I get black screens after pressing 'Start' (I'm using a CycloDS BTW with like v1.41 or something).

*looks through the thread for solutions*


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 12, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I get black screens after pressing 'Start' (I'm using a CycloDS BTW with like v1.41 or something).
> 
> *looks through the thread for solutions*


You won't find any.


----------



## DivineZeus (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks cool but no thanks, i don't want another "stylus only" action game...


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 12, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I get black screens after pressing 'Start' (I'm using a CycloDS BTW with like v1.41 or something).
> 
> *looks through the thread for solutions*


You have an SCDS1, M3 Real or AK2? if so, that's your solution.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 12, 2008)

ah..this game will please children who watched the Star Wars Clone Wars movie...but thats it...not really any point to tapping medium,low, or high...just keep tapping an enemy =/...graphics are pretty decent though and the cutscene and voice acting is marvelous...but thats it.

load times still suck on SuperCard SD but ...meh..either that or nothing...


----------



## ljackass (Nov 12, 2008)

Using an EZFLASH V and it crashed when you try to start a new game.  both screens go blank and nothing loads.


----------



## PyroJames (Nov 12, 2008)

Just tried patching with arm7 and it still doesn't work for R4.  Anyone else arm7 patch it for R4 and have better luck?


----------



## damiussus (Nov 12, 2008)

ditto here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arm7 doesn't work on the m3 simply either.


----------



## Bergunzo (Nov 12, 2008)

boring game


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys I check this site here http://wiki.scorpei.com/index.php/R4_compa..._list#2901-3000
And according to what it says on there Star Wars DOES work on the R4.
EDIT: I just tried it out on my R4 and it works perfectly. It should work with everyone else too.


----------



## Lopol (Nov 12, 2008)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> Hey guys I check this site here http://wiki.scorpei.com/index.php/R4_compa..._list#2901-3000
> And according to what it says on there Star Wars DOES work on the R4.
> EDIT: I just tried it out on my R4 and it works perfectly. It should work with everyone else too.



How you do that?? On my R4 is'n working im try to patch it with arm7 znd nothing! How?


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 12, 2008)

Beats me. I just downloaded it and it works fine. Plus I also trimmed it.


----------



## Lopol (Nov 12, 2008)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> Beats me. I just downloaded it and it works fine. Plus I also trimmed it.



Sorry what is tirmming??


----------



## Priss (Nov 12, 2008)

Lopol said:
			
		

> Metal Overlord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some say iz lik'a MaGic

Works just fine on my Cyclo


----------



## PyroJames (Nov 12, 2008)

Lopol said:
			
		

> Metal Overlord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A trimmer is a program that can eliminate unnecessary space on a ROM file.  If for example, a ROM is 64mb, chances are that it is less than 64mb but had to be stored on a 64mb card with extra space added in order to fill the card.  If the game is 50mb, trimming it will eliminate 14mb of unnecessary space.  This helps you save storage space on a SD card and allows you to fit more games on a flashcart.

Game cartridges are 8, 16, 32, 64, 128, 256mb in size so if the game is larger than 32mb, it will have to fit onto a 64mb cartridge with blank "filler" data added in.  Trimming will erase the filler data.


----------



## Ta11on (Nov 12, 2008)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> Hey guys I check this site here http://wiki.scorpei.com/index.php/R4_compa..._list#2901-3000
> And according to what it says on there Star Wars DOES work on the R4.
> EDIT: I just tried it out on my R4 and it works perfectly. It should work with everyone else too.



That site doesn't say it works. It clearly states that the game goes to a black screen after you press start.


----------



## ryukyus (Nov 12, 2008)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> Hey guys I check this site here http://wiki.scorpei.com/index.php/R4_compa..._list#2901-3000
> And according to what it says on there Star Wars DOES work on the R4.
> EDIT: I just tried it out on my R4 and it works perfectly. It should work with everyone else too.



Are you high as a kyte  or trying to be a jerk  where in the world does it say  plays  fine it say  Black screen after starting the game.


----------



## Zerrix (Nov 12, 2008)

I would give it 3 out of 10 points, because of the fucking stylus controls >.<
This game would be MUCH better without stylus controls.


----------



## Novelsito (Nov 12, 2008)

it isnt working on my r4 (flashing news)


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 12, 2008)

Damn! When I press play on the menu it just freezes! Is there anyway to play this on my R4?


----------



## ecartman12 (Nov 12, 2008)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> Beats me. I just downloaded it and it works fine. Plus I also trimmed it.



cOULD YOU POST A LINK SO WE CAN DOWNLOAD IT PLEASE. I realy want to play this game can you upload it on a site or something, the star wars clone wars rom that you says works. Thanks


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 12, 2008)

ecartman12 said:
			
		

> Metal Overlord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just said that it won't work on my R4. When I press play it freezes. I made a mistake


----------



## Just Joe (Nov 12, 2008)

ryukyus said:
			
		

> Metal Overlord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In fairness it did say it worked on R4 earlier today, so clearly it's been updated.


----------



## AndreXL (Nov 12, 2008)

No ROM requests please!!!
Really? Create a new acct. just for that?
Warning is right smack there when you create an account.

on topic: Let's just wait here for the fix. It might just be an AR code, Arm 7 fix, or both.
Solution should hopefully be coming soon.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Nov 12, 2008)

Just adding that the game works perfectly on the AK2.1 as is.... but unless there's a button hack forthcoming, I won't be playing it very long. It look's great, but having to use the stylus for *everything* is annoying as heck...


----------



## baronluigi (Nov 12, 2008)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> Hey guys I check this site here http://wiki.scorpei.com/index.php/R4_compa..._list#2901-3000
> And according to what it says on there Star Wars DOES work on the R4.
> EDIT: I just tried it out on my R4 and it works perfectly. It should work with everyone else too.



I am the one who has edited that wiki, because someone had posted that it worked in R4 (probably because they only played before the intro, that is when it turns black)

We would have to wait until somebody release a patch or something


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys, why don't we wait for the european version to be out? It might work when it's out.


----------



## javiersilva57.2 (Nov 12, 2008)

From what i've read, we get black screens instead of a video. Something like that happened before with other games (Like Tales of Innocence with MoviClip, a coded that was incompatible with most flashcarts back in the day)... maybe the videos are making the R4 to get black screens this time. Has somebody tried deleting them or something like that?

- Panda


----------



## Dark (Nov 12, 2008)

I just got home from and I'm up to the second mission. It is working great so far.


----------



## Ta11on (Nov 12, 2008)

I can use the DSTT's updated firmware with YSMenu right? Cause I'm sure there will be new firmware soon that will fix this and Bleach.


----------



## baronluigi (Nov 12, 2008)

Ta11on said:
			
		

> I can use the DSTT's updated firmware with YSMenu right? Cause I'm sure there will be new firmware soon that will fix this and Bleach.



Yes, but the last version of YSMENU has problems with DSTT last firmware, so i think that it will have with another the another firm too.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 12, 2008)

Will an arm7 fix work on cyclo?? Anyone tried it. 

btw, I got into the game and clicked on start and then black screen.. Is that whats happening to other people too?? By the sounds of it yeah.. Hopefully Team Cyclops will have a fix, If not already..


----------



## Rascal (Nov 12, 2008)

The ARM7 fix has been attempted on CycloDS and it doesn't solve the problem.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 12, 2008)

I can confirm one thing said on here that wasnt true


WORKS ON

R4+Supercard SD Bundle..

somebody said on here it diddn't...playing it now...

no improvement to the speed or lag at all...


----------



## baronluigi (Nov 12, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I can confirm one thing said on here that wasnt true
> 
> 
> WORKS ON
> ...



What firm are you using? Or what you have done to boot this game?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ah..


i use R4 1.18 (THE LAST R4 FIRMWARE EVER)

and the latest SuperCard Patcher and the SuperCard Firmware

ENABLE PATCH CART. ACCESS - HIGH

*leave everything else blank*

(im getting a sense of Deja Vu Here =/)


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 12, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Ah..
> 
> 
> i use R4 1.18 (THE LAST R4 FIRMWARE EVER)
> ...


Are you saying that Star Wars works on the R4? If it does then tell us how you got it working.


----------



## fracicone (Nov 12, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Ah..
> 
> 
> i use R4 1.18 (THE LAST R4 FIRMWARE EVER)
> ...



Latest R4 FW is 1.19u ("u" as in unofficial) and makes all those games that needed ARM7 patching work without patching.
Dunno if this will work with R4, I sure hope so, since my kid is such a Star Wars fan


----------



## Disco (Nov 12, 2008)

can you give us link for the 1.19u fw and it's equivalent for m3simply? thanks


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 12, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I can confirm one thing said on here that wasnt true
> 
> 
> WORKS ON
> ...


----------



## dib (Nov 12, 2008)

Works great on Acekard RPG.  Just not a very great game is all, so nobody is missing much.


----------



## Disco (Nov 12, 2008)

Works fine on M3 Perfect SD(I have for GBA games), GM 36A!


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 13, 2008)

hmm, works fine on my acekard2.  but to be honest, it is actually a really crap game only made so big by all the fmv and voice files.  It just seems to be a load of crud minigames and fmv sequences linked together by short bits of running around rapidly tapping enemies.  I just deleted it from my card to make room for 4 decent games


----------



## baronluigi (Nov 13, 2008)

Disco said:
			
		

> can you give us link for the 1.19u fw and it's equivalent for m3simply? thanks



R4 1.19u its the YSMENU


----------



## granville (Nov 13, 2008)

This game impressed me to tell the truth. Works fine on Supercard DS-ONE.

Positives include spectacular graphics. This is one of the BEST looking DS game ever. The game goes at a silky-smooth frame rate. The worlds are detailed and awesomely designed. And the character models are particularly nice.

One common flaw with DS games is that the quality drops in 3D games when the camera zooms in. This usually creates pixellation due to the lack of a texture filter. But in this game, the closer the camera gets, the more detailed the graphics. Characters show expression and their mouths move with their words.

There are dynamic lighting conditions as well. If your character moves into the shadows, they will be shaded. And in addition to that, the characters have realistic shadows. Most DS games use a cheap round blob for character shadows. But here, they modeled the shadows to contour to the characters. And the shadow position changes depending on how light hits the characters. As far as I know, this is the ONLY DS game to have realistic character shadows. It really looks great.

Complementing the great environments and character models is a "cinematic" camera system. For every area, the camera pans around the area and REALLY shows off the incredible environments. I have to admit, the camera work reminded me of the amazing PS2 game Ico! Unfortunately, the camera isn't nearly perfect. It gets in the way at some times and switches views abruptly in a way reminiscent of Resident Evil. I'd say this system is about 85% good. On one hand, it has that cinematic flair of Ico, on the other it can get disorienting at times. You cannot control the camera.

The only downside is the classic DS limitation: on-screen polygon count. The DS has a limitation that limits the amount of 3D character models on screen at once. For those who are confused, just know that there will seldom be more than 5-6 characters on screen at once. If they had put more on screen models, the game would lag tremendously like Force Unleashed DS.

Overall, this is what Force Unleashed DS SHOULD have looked like. A Perfect framerate, amazing 3D graphics, and really great animation.

The music and sound are almost as great. Playing constantly in the background is the classic John Williams score. It's made of recorded samples strait from the films and is very high quality. Sounds awesome with headphones! The entire story is voiced. Every character talks and says a lot of lines. But I expected as much from a 256MB game. What didn't meet my expectations was the voice quality. Although the voices are well done and well acted (IMO), they were recorded at a low bitrate. This makes them scratchy and low-tech sounding. I expected more for a 256MB game, considering games like Tales of Innocence was half the size voices were high quality. Still, it's just a minor blemish. And this is the only Star Wars game on DS that HAD voices yet (IIRC).

Unfortunately, the gameplay isn't nearly as stellar. The game is controlled entirely with the stylus (except certain force powers using either L or R). This can work well as we've seen from Zelda. But here the movement is sluggish and interacting with the environment was a bit unresponsive. The characters move a bit slow (or maybe that was purposeful to show off the dramatic graphics). You have to tap specific points to jump and I had to tap several times to get the game to respond. One weird thing about the slow characters is when a battle commences. The sluggish characters MUST have been intentional since they speed up and control far better when their lightsabers are drawn. Strange indeed.

Battles are a chore and get boring fast. You can win simply by tapping the enemy repeatedly with no strategy. And be warned, *this game is a touch screen killer as tapping hard and fast is mandatory.*

The main game BEGS to be played with the dpad and buttons. I can't begin to say how much I longed to play using the dpad and buttons. Even a setup like Force Unleashed DS would have been welcome.

There are a few things that are really good when using the touch screen. The jedi action sequences are basically cinematics using the in-game engine. The action is handled by the game, but there are some contextual touch screen maneuvers that you are supposed to execute in a timed fashion. If you've ever played Dragon's Lair, you'll know what I mean (except this game is FAR simpler and easier).

There are also some other little touch minigames for when you open doors. These are the run-of-the-mill shovelware minigames like:

- sort out patterned blocks
- trace a shape pattern along a line

These are generic and have been done many times before.

As was stated early in the game's development, you choose two Jedi to be partnered with (hence the Alliance part). you can level up their partnership so that the pairs will work better together, but I didn't really see an incentive to do so. You can basically pair any two jedi together and you won't be bothered by it. Sometime, though, the pairing sticks for several missions and you need to pick another different pair while the others are off doing their own thing (I got a serious "meanwhile, at the hall of justice" vibe there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). For instance, I picked Anakin and Asoka for a mission at some planet. I played as them for a while and the mission was interrupted with the "meanwhile" scene and focus went back to the jedi council. Another mission had arisen, but I had to choose 2 different jedi since Anakin and Asoka were away. I chose Obi Wan and Mace for the next part. Then that one ends and you go back to Anakin and Asoka and you play as them again. To sum it up, you can have two teams going at once at certain times and you'll switch between the pairs.

That's another thing that Star Wars fans will like. The selection of Jedi to chose from:

- Anakin Skywalker
- Obi Wan Kenobi
- Ahsoka Tano
- Mace Windu
- Kit Fisto
- Plo Koon

There are even a few minor short parts where you play as the team of R2D2 and C3P0! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They do what droids do best: attempt to jack into computer terminals while avoiding trouble. C3P0 even has a few dialog sequences with villains where you have to choose the correct response in order to talk yourself out of trouble. Those parts were actually pretty cool!

And unlike other games where the computer partner is worthless, this one seems to work pretty well. I left my partner alone with a dark jedi enemy for a minute while I killed the other sith and they depleted a considerable bit of health. One time, even killing it! And they rarely get stuck like in games like Crystal Chronicles.

This game is also way too easy. I was never stumped once, never died, and never missed any of those cinematic context events. Maybe it's my Castlevania and Megaman addiction that makes me more experienced, but this game just doesn't cut it. Although I have to say, they were most likely catering towards children.......yeah, definitely for kids.

This game has amazing potential. Had they mapped the controls to the buttons, enhanced the battles to be more "Jedi Outcast" like, and fixed the sluggish movement, this would have been a BRILLIANT Star Wars game. As it it, it comes off as a game where they put all the emphasis to the graphics, sound, and cinematic aspects than the actual game. And you'll still have a fun time with the game. I'd probably have been underwhelmed had I bought it though.

Graphics- 10/10
Sound- 9/10
Control- 6/10
Gameplay- 7/10
Difficulty- 5/10
Overall- 7.5/10

Note that whatever flaws I saw and whatever I said about Jedi Alliance, I still enjoyed it. This game is fun. It's not perfect, but it is a game that you'll probably enjoy as long as you don't expect a perfect game.

This game is worth playing just to see what they did with the graphics. It's another push to show that the DS can do much more than people give it credit for. *In the future, I want more companies to look at this game and create quality full-3D games for the DS (enough generic 2D games that could be a first-gen GBA game). The engine is amazing. I'd love to see an Ico-like game be developed using a modified form of it. This game's visuals are even above the N64 quality. In some ways, it seems to come close to Dreamcast! RPGs, platformer, whatever. Just give us more great-looking 3D games like this.*


----------



## DJ Hobo (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice review, there. It's pretty much convinced me to not get this game. The file size is way too big, and it doesn't sound all that much fun (even though it's apparently really nice to look at).


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks for the review
I think i will wait until this is fixed but still not so interested in it yet since it's only touchscreen and not like zelda


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks like this is a modern version of Dragon's Lair, which was a yardstick of style over substance.


----------



## fracicone (Nov 13, 2008)

Still the most bugging thing is not the game per se, but the fact that future titles might and probably will incorporate the new copy protection that screws things up for R4 users like myself.


----------



## granville (Nov 13, 2008)

fracicone said:
			
		

> Still the most bugging thing is not the game per se, but the fact that future titles might and probably will incorporate the new copy protection that screws things up for R4 users like myself.
> But you still have Ysmenu which will likely be continued. And there's usually a cheat update in Narin's database that bypasses the copy protection.
> 
> I do suggest that anyone TRY the game out. It's entertaining if you don't have to pay (yeah, I'm a salty pirate). Had they spent as much time polishing the gameplay as the graphics, this would easily be a must-have game.
> ...



Partially true. But those action sequences are FAR FAR easier and they really only make up 1/10 of the game.


----------



## PyroJames (Nov 14, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Looks like this is a modern version of Dragon's Lair, which was a yardstick of style over substance.



Yeah, I'm still waiting for Dragon's Lair I & II to get the DS treatment.  I loved those games!


----------



## NYCvinster (Nov 14, 2008)

Another detailed and tasty post by Granville.  GbaTemp should have new sub-board dedicated solely to his writings.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 14, 2008)

This game would be a lot better if it consisted entirely of the Dragon's Lair type sequences. It would only be worth playing through once, but I'm not sure it'e even worth a single playthrough as it is.


----------



## toto (Nov 14, 2008)

My test :

R4 v.1.18 (original) = Black screen
R4 v.1.19u = Black screen
SuperCard DS one (enable patch) = Black screen
SuperCard DS one (standard mode) = Works fine
EZ-Flash 5 = Black screen
DSTT v1.15 = Black screen


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 14, 2008)

dang. wanted to play this. black screen for r4=nooooooooooo


----------



## kobykaan (Nov 14, 2008)

To rub salt in the wounds here ....my NPLAYER plays this JUST FINE no patching messing about using a standard 1gb micro SD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol @those who slagged off yet another R4 clone lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gotta admit tho its a damn long boring intro the sound on it sounds tinny like old fashioned AM radio its very scratchy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





crappy stylus controlling your character I only played this for about 10 minutes and got bored off my head with the mind numbingly boring tutorial section !

those who cannot get it to work ... MABY its just as well!

compared to other Star Wars games I rate this about 4 outta 10!


----------



## open6l (Nov 15, 2008)

as posted - R4 doesnt work for me either but my SuperCard SD works fine (although slow during load times but it at least it works).


----------



## StuMx (Nov 16, 2008)

I tried with my m3 real using the 4.1 firmware, and the m3 sakura triple loader an it simply doesn't work. Is there some kind of special configurations to do?.

(sorry about my english)


----------



## baronluigi (Nov 18, 2008)

It works in M3 PRO LITE TOO, patching it in SAFE MODE and using the last firm.


----------



## mr.ric (Nov 18, 2008)

Works fine on DS-Xtrem with firmware 1.1.3 without arm7 fix.


----------



## Hakoda (Nov 19, 2008)

launched perfectly on m3 simply but once i choose new profile --> start i get black screen 
so i tried trimming it but i got the same result


----------



## ryukyus (Nov 19, 2008)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> Hey guys, why don't we wait for the european version to be out? It might work when it's out.


it's a no no dude just tried the  european version it does the same thing on my r4 so fuck it


----------



## Gamer (Nov 20, 2008)

open6l said:
			
		

> as posted - R4 doesnt work for me either but my SuperCard SD works fine (although slow during load times but it at least it works).



What settings did you use?

Can't get past the menu screen :/

Tried a lot of settings, but seems works for some people.

Thanks


----------



## kendashiro (Nov 20, 2008)

Anyone with the cheat fix method for this game? Just like chrono lol


----------



## BastarB (Nov 20, 2008)

Just a little info to all CycloDS users. Team Cyclops posted the following info at their forum: 

"Hey guys, thought I'd better stop by and comment on this..
I'd like to apologise that its taken us so long to provide a fix for this game. We've been quite busy with other research recently, but are now back to working on regular firmware updates. Star Wars has been fixed in the current development build and v1.5 final is forthcoming"

So once again Team Cyclops has great support as always^^ 
When he says "other research" he means the research about the CycloDS and DSi


http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthrea...85379#post85379


Have a nice day everyone^^


----------



## teentitans14 (Nov 24, 2008)

Has anyone heard if there has been a fix for Clone Wars yet for the R4 card?


----------



## Sabri23 (Dec 20, 2008)

Pleas Help Me ! i am a great star wars fan but i cant pass the black screen , is there any fix for this game ... i realy need it help


----------



## open6l (Dec 21, 2008)

Sabri23 said:
			
		

> Pleas Help Me ! i am a great star wars fan but i cant pass the black screen , is there any fix for this game ... i realy need it help



I ended up buying an AceKard 2.1 and that fixed my problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I liked the R4 but for $12 I couldn't pass up on the AK2 (and star wars works on that one).


----------



## cyrilb (Dec 25, 2008)

So, for the people who manage to play this game (M3 Real, Acekard 2.1, or SuperCard...):
*How do you save your games?*

I recently bought an M3 DS Real for my son so he could play the Clone Wars (since it wouldn't work on the R4), and playing seems to work fine, but we don't find how to save a game.
And none of the Clone Wars game reviews anywhere talk about when we can save. End of levels? Autosave all the time? We just always start back at the beginning, even if we select one of the 3 game saves ("Sodowan", "Empty Save"...).

I also tried the M3 DS Real's Real Time Save (RTS) function, but it doesn't really works reliably. Even when we get all the way back into play mode and try to load our prev game, we get a frozen game most of the times.
Let me know if you manage to save your games and how. Thanks!

- Cyril.


----------



## florian (Dec 30, 2008)

it crash at the intro on my edge 1.42 its normal ?


----------



## damiussus (Sep 13, 2009)

any luck getting this to work on m3 simply yet?


----------



## odyssy (Oct 8, 2009)

Wondering if this works on G6-lite?  I get a black screen after the first cutscene..


----------

